# lost African grey parrot



## daffy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

hi i am posting this in the hope that if someone you know or you see or find an african grey parrot in the shrewsbury you can contact me . He answers to the name jayden he is grey with a black beak and a bright red tale . He has a numbered ring around his leg he escaped in the abbey foregate area of shrewsbury please if anybody see's him or finds him contact me here it would be greatly appreciated as he is like part of the family . thanks for reading xxx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If he is tame he shouldn't go too far I would be suprised if he goes more than a mile away. Get posters with a mobile no. up in every shop you can inform all vets and RSPCA. Be ready to go and get him at anytime, he wont hang around for long if strangers are watching him


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww, I hope you find him! There was one in my area that went missing, there was notes up over the shopping centre. I dont know if they found it! Good luck, hope someone finds him for you!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a friend in Shrewsbury, I'll email this to her, and get her to tell her friends too.


----------



## daffy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies we are doin all we can to find him


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

I`ll keep an eye out too, Im in the Meole Area of shrewsbury, so i`ll have a good look while im out


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

We will be attentive for this. Keep praying.


----------

